# My Makeup Collection



## whosheis (Oct 15, 2005)

last time on 10/15/2005







now

(This isn't even everything. My camera died lol o__o)


























































.. I'll list everything else another time lol :x


----------



## aznsmurfy (Oct 15, 2005)

loveleee colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mac e/s arae so so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love how you arranged them by color


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 15, 2005)

**gasp** at e /s!! what a collection you got there! i love the aray of colours!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 19, 2005)

So many colours, so pretty!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

Quite the dazzling array you have there! I can pick out some of the brands other than MAC...


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 20, 2005)

I love the quality of the photo, you have quite a nice and colourful collection!


----------



## whosheis (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Quite the dazzling array you have there! I can pick out some of the brands other than MAC..._

 
Dorky smile* lol yup I like to play with my .99 eyeliners and asian makeup ^^


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

cute collection...loves it.


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

awww! very nice color arrangement. i love it!


----------



## whosheis (Jan 30, 2006)

updated. i'm dizzy now lol


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 31, 2006)

damn and I thought I had a lot of stereo rose backups.


----------



## whosheis (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_damn and I thought I had a lot of stereo rose backups._

 
i'm a lil bit obsessed lol. just a lil bit


----------



## chiq (Jan 31, 2006)

yummy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey how do u like the *luella tinted lip conditioner??* i'm debating weather it's worth hunting it down on ebay...


----------



## peike (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice, nice ......................beautyful


----------



## whosheis (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiq* 
_yummy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey how do u like the *luella tinted lip conditioner??* i'm debating weather it's worth hunting it down on ebay..._

 
its ok. boys, boys make you wink is a bit light for my lips but i like the container too much to sell it off lol :x.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 1, 2006)

LOL.....look at the stereo *roses*!


----------



## toxik (Feb 1, 2006)

i like what you have!


----------



## whosheis (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_LOL.....look at the stereo *roses*!_

 
lol I'm obsessed


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## Willa (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi!

What font did you use to write on your pics?

Nice collection by the way  8)


----------



## whosheis (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Hi!

What font did you use to write on your pics?

Nice collection by the way  8)_

 
Thanks its silkscreen :]


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Feb 10, 2006)

nice collection! .. i see you have a YSL Faux Cil effect.. thats mascara right? where can you buy that?!?!


----------



## whosheis (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justalildirrtyx* 
_nice collection! .. i see you have a YSL Faux Cil effect.. thats mascara right? where can you buy that?!?!_

 
I usually go to Macy's to go buy it :]


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

i want ur pigments!!.. >_<


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW! all the colors you have are so gorgeous.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

